# First cold blinds and interesting advanced setup



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This was so cool to read! I'd love to get our show Golden a hunting title one day. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Super fun to read! Excited to see what you and Brix accomplish this year!

Rio and I are just entering cold blinds as well. We did a couple sessions of walk around blinds but he's got a great memory and always lined about 90% of them. So with Tim's approval (my trainer) we got the go ahead to start doing cold blinds! I have also introduced doubles recently and he picked that up really great. Definitely excited for the water to open up around here so I can do swimby and decheating. Since it still gets dark around here relatively early I save all gunner thrown marks for the weekend and just do stand alones during the week. We definitely fell behind with marks over the winter so I'm trying to play catch up and make sure he gets at least a couple marks during the week. Things I'm going back to the drill field for are loopy whistle sits and the occasional "I'm looking at you why do I need to sit as well" issues. Overall, I'm super happy with how he is progressing. We will definitely be skipping started level tests and going straight to seasoned. 

Snow and ice are still an issue here so my distances aren't as long as I'd like. My hunt test club is actually holding an upland test (HRC) in a week and at a club training day I got out Rio for fun just to expose him to some flyers. My original intent was to run Fisher in the test, but after he flopped and Rio did amazing I decided to try training Rio up for it. Rio LOVES upland training, he has an auto sit on the flush and shot that make my life a lot easier (because my handling is not great with a gun). Boy does he give you a look though if you miss the bird, he is not happy when they fly away lol! You can see the wheels turning in his head as to whether or not he should give chase to try and get it himself! At the insistence of my training group, I actually have him entered in the test next weekend (4 different runs). Never would I have guessed I'd be entering a ten month old in a finished level upland test, but here we are!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> I don't know if there's a name for this setup, but today we set a gunner out in a chair at about 125 yards, and planted a bumper 10 paces directly in front of him. After picking that up, the dog was sent for a much longer blind, about 300 yards, just slightly to the left and deep of the gunner. As in, they need to just skim past where they picked up the first bumper, and a sitting gunner.


Nicely done K9-D!
I don't know what the setup is called (and it needs a name!), but around here the test is attributed to Dennis Bath. 
And thanks for the reminder, I need to work on it to my youngsters.
FTGoldens


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

This was a nice read.Just started Boyce on her blind retrieve, so far so good. I think her previous owner must have done some hunt work with her because she toke to it fast.
Lining her up for mark is a wizz.Hoping to do some trials with her this fall but we'll see


----------

